# Reverse Graffiti - Legal?



## PetrolHead (22 Mar 2012)

Hi

Can someone in the know offer me a legal opinion on Reverse Graffiti? I know its a 'grey area' but what laws may be utilised to initiate prosecution if one were using the technique for marketing/advertising purposes and what possible defences could be used to counter. 


Just to clarify... this is Reverse Graffiti...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_graffiti 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Padraigb (22 Mar 2012)

I suspect that if I own a wall, then I also own the dirt on it. I can call it patination, and take the position that is part of the character of the structure.

Suppose somebody selectively cleaned the verdigris off a copper dome to create an advertisement: would that be acceptable? Would it be legal? Methinks not.


----------



## PetrolHead (22 Mar 2012)

Padraigb said:


> I suspect that if I own a wall, then I also own the dirt on it. I can call it patination, and take the position that is part of the character of the structure.
> 
> Suppose somebody selectively cleaned the verdigris off a copper dome to create an advertisement: would that be acceptable? Would it be legal? Methinks not.



What if it was a pavement or other such 'public' surface as opposed to a private structure? 

It what way do you think it would not be legal? What specific law would make it a criminal act?


----------



## One (23 Mar 2012)

I am only guessing, but in extreme cases it may be perceived as criminal because it is property damage. I emphasis the word extreme.

In practice, I think the probabilty that a property damage charge would ever be taken is negligent. But then, some people don't need to have a lot to complain about, to make a complaint. As a crimininal case, I imagine the reverse graffiti would want to be extraordinary before An Gardai would take it seriously. 

But of course, just because a law is not enforceable its intent can be clear. Graffiti is graffiti. The city of Rome is a disgrace altogether with graffiti. That said, I love to see murals.


----------



## csirl (23 Mar 2012)

I assume you mean on someone elses property?

Criminal damage. Possible tresspass if on someones property (you dont have to actually step on someones property to be guilty of tresspass - putting something there w/o permission qualifies).

Also, no planning permission for an advert.

There's also the possibility that you could made rectify it - i.e. restore to original condition.

IMHO using this is bad for advertisers - its a very low and sneaky way of advertising and reflects badly on the company.


----------

